# Springer spaniel x Basset!



## Clodagh (3 October 2011)

Sorry, I'm talkative tonight. On another forum (not a dog one) a lady is selling a litter of these. WHY!? Can you imagine? I'm sure they are very cute but what about trying to train them...madness.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 October 2011)

Lord above. Major headdesk moment. Just why?


----------



## emma21 (3 October 2011)

In fairness I met a 3/4 basset 1/4 springer at the weekend and he was a lovely lovely dog. Very basset looking but alot less wrinkles and not as exaggerated short legs. Gave my two a run for their money he was lovely! Speaking to a dog groomer later that day (she shows at crufts etc very anti crossbreed) but she commented on how good it looked next to a normal basset.


----------



## s4sugar (3 October 2011)

Basset hound welfare are often asked to take these. 
They come in all shapes and sizes and can be very difficult to live with especially with the stubbornness of a basset and the drive of a springer.
The crosses get sold for as much or more than a well bred basset or ESS.
I have seen one with legs with a 90 degree bend.

What mugs are buying them?


----------



## skye123 (3 October 2011)

I`ve had one of each, crossed together would be a nightmare!


----------



## Pendlehog (4 October 2011)

A chap that walks in the local country park has THREE! They are nice natured but slighly bizarree looking.  He has also failed to get any recall out of them and they bay like banshees when excited. My springr x ridgeback is a dream by comparison.  In their favour they look less prone to health problems than some of the naff Bassetts you see around.


----------

